# Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra auf Accelero Hybrid umrüsten?



## Deathseal (18. September 2014)

*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra auf Accelero Hybrid umrüsten?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra.
Ich bin mit dieser nur noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Es ist ein custom Bios drauf, welches mit EVGA Precission X5 v15 1,3V mitmacht und stabil läuft (1350MHz). Leider wird sie dann auch sehr warm und somit auch sehr laut.  Ich habe bei der Cpu auch eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung, welche Leise und zuverlässig läuft. Da das Kleingeld fehlt für eine Komplette WaKü. Käme mir diese Lösung in den Sinn bei der GPU auch auf eine geschlossene WaKü zusetzen. 
Hat wer Erfahrung damit. Lohnt es sich von besten GPU-Luftkühler zu wechseln?


PS: Ich weiss das die Spannung nicht gut für die GPU ist. Es geht um das Machbare ohne richtige Wakü.


----------



## Deathseal (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra auf Accelero Hybrid umrüsten?*

Ich habe gestern mein Karte nun endlich selber umgebaut. Die Inno ist von PCB her im Referenzdesign. Das heisst es passt der Arctic Hybrid Cooler drauf. Ich habe den Arctic Hybrid Cooler II montiert. Dieser war ein wenig knifflig zu montieren aber Machbar. Die ersten Benches waren Top und die GPU wurde bei 1.3V und 1,385 GHz gerade mal 58°C und sie blieb flüster leise. Wer aus seiner GTX780 das beste rausholen will den empfehle ich die Montage einer Kompaktwasserkühlung.


----------

